# [solved] Liferea-Probleme

## saturday

Hallo,

seit dem heutigen emerge -ptuvDN world und anschließendem revdep-rebuild (dabei wurde liferea emerged) öffnet Liferea bei jedem Klick Nautilus, und dort das Root-Verzeichnis (also "/").

Und außerdem werden die Artikel nicht mehr angezeigt... Also Liferea ist zur Zeit nicht nutzbar.  :Sad: 

Weiß jemand, was da im Argen liegt?

net-news/liferea-1.4.28-r1  USE="dbus gnutls libnotify xulrunner -debug -gtkhtml -lua -networkmanager -webkit"

Portage 2.1.8.3 (default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.3.4, glibc-2.10.1-r1, 2.6.32-gentoo-r7 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.32-gentoo-r7-i686-Intel-R-_Pentium-R-_M_processor_1.60GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.13

Timestamp of tree: Tue, 20 Apr 2010 17:00:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p37

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.10

dev-lang/python:     2.6.4-r1

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4-r3

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.13

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc:       4.3.4

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="de"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa avahi berkdb branding bzip2 cairo cddb cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt curl cxx dbus dri dts dvb dvd dvdr encode exif expat fam ffmpeg firefox flac fortran gdbm gif glitz gnome gpm gstreamer gtk hal hbci iconv java javascript jpeg lcms libnotify lightning mad mikmod mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap musicbrainz nautilus ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf perl png pppd python qt3support quicktime quotes readline reflection sdl session spell spl ssl startup-notification svg sysfs taglib tcpd tiff trayicon truetype unicode usb vorbis win32codecs x264 x86 xcb xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CAMERAS="fuji" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="de" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTSLast edited by saturday on Wed Apr 21, 2010 7:20 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## saturday

Update auf ~1.6.3 half.

----------

## wilsonsamm

Im Voraus eine Entschuldigung, dass mein Deutsch das letzte Jahr davon gelitten hat, dass ich es kaum gesprochen habe.

Dasselbe Problem (ich meine mit Liferea) erfuhr auch ich letzlich auf meinem AMD64-Computer.

Ich habe eine ältere version versucht, nämlich 1.4, aber das hat auch nicht gestartet denn das cache von 1.6 kreiert geworden ist. 

Ich versuche jetzt mit einem Upgrade zum 1.7. Hoffentlich wird danach alles richtig funktionieren...  :Rolling Eyes: 

EDIT: Ja, 1.7.4 scheint problemlos zu funktionieren. Was ist denn los mit 1.6? Sollte es nicht eigentlich eher als unstable gekeyworded sein wenn es immer so crasht?

----------

